# Does an ac need to be through the window?



## Dai Dai (May 3, 2010)

OK so i have been having heat problems and have decided to get a window ac. only problem is there are no windows in my room, so my question is do i really need to cut a section for this unit to sit in to pull outside air, or can I just place it in the room to let it recirculate? I have an intake and exhaust so would this be a possibility?


----------



## whiteflour (May 3, 2010)

No, It can't be in the same room, but you can just put them in the wall. However, you will have to keep in mind that the exhaust side throws a bit of heat. You'll also have to come up with a solution for run off condensation.


----------



## Dai Dai (May 3, 2010)

Besides the heat from the rear can you explain why it cant be in the same room?


----------



## themistocles (May 3, 2010)

It can't be in the same room because of the energy conservation law. Because of friction and the way electricity works, if the airconditioner is in a room and it is not exuated out then the room will only heat up.


----------



## Dai Dai (May 3, 2010)

so even with 200cfm exhaust this is not possible?


----------



## masscom25 (May 3, 2010)

No! Not possible! I am an HVAC/R Technician and everything about putting a window shaker completely inside the room is a very, very, bad idea. Air conditioning works by moving heat from one place (like inside your house) to somewhere else (outside your house). Thats why it is necessary to have the condensor coil part of the machine hanging outside your window aside from the fact that it is also going to produce a ton of condensation. When its running it can easily produce a couple gallons of water per hour. Where would all that water go? All over the place is the answer. If the back part of that machine isn't hanging outdoors it won't be cooling anything. You will have cold air coming from the front of the machine and hot air blowing out of the back so you will literally be heating and cooling your grow room at the same time. The two will just offset each other and the only thing you will accomplish is a higher power bill.If you need to cool your room and can't use a window unit you need to purchase whats called a "ductless mini-split". Google it and you will see what I'm talking about. Just trying to help. Trust me! Don't use a window shaker if you can't vent it through a window or wall.


----------



## Dai Dai (May 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for the explanation. you have swayed me.


----------



## Aeronugz2010 (May 3, 2010)

masscom25 said:


> No! Not possible! I am an HVAC/R Technician and everything about putting a window shaker completely inside the room is a very, very, bad idea. Air conditioning works by moving heat from one place (like inside your house) to somewhere else (outside your house). Thats why it is necessary to have the condensor coil part of the machine hanging outside your window aside from the fact that it is also going to produce a ton of condensation. When its running it can easily produce a couple gallons of water per hour. Where would all that water go? All over the place is the answer. If the back part of that machine isn't hanging outdoors it won't be cooling anything. You will have cold air coming from the front of the machine and hot air blowing out of the back so you will literally be heating and cooling your grow room at the same time. The two will just offset each other and the only thing you will accomplish is a higher power bill.If you need to cool your room and can't use a window unit you need to purchase whats called a "ductless mini-split". Google it and you will see what I'm talking about. Just trying to help. Trust me! Don't use a window shaker if you can't vent it through a window or wall.


I have a whirlpool 10000 btu standup/roll around ac. One that sets by the window and vents out the window by duct. Well I was thinkin about puttin it under my house to suppy my GR with ac when it needs it but my prob is the themstat with it bein down there it would run and run never shut off, I'm not sure if you even can help me with these style ac's, is there a way to put the tstat I the GR so it only runs that way, then I could make some kinda of air handler and run a duct, and help is appreciated.


----------



## Dai Dai (May 4, 2010)

Alright next question is does the "window shaker" need to be placed horizontally or can i cut a gap in the floor as my room is 4 feet of the ground on stilts?


----------



## kpw555 (May 4, 2010)

Must be horizontal. Sell it and get a mini-split.


----------



## kpw555 (May 4, 2010)

Aeronugz2010 said:


> I have a whirlpool 10000 btu standup/roll around ac. One that sets by the window and vents out the window by duct. Well I was thinkin about puttin it under my house to suppy my GR with ac when it needs it but my prob is the themstat with it bein down there it would run and run never shut off, I'm not sure if you even can help me with these style ac's, is there a way to put the tstat I the GR so it only runs that way, then I could make some kinda of air handler and run a duct, and help is appreciated.


If you can find the actual temp sensor and put it on a lead into the room it may work, I have performed this hack before and have made it work with other things, but the calibration of the thermostat will prolly be off, and trials will have to be ran to verify offset. You will have to be able to solder and identify the components that need extended.


----------



## Dai Dai (May 4, 2010)

Thanks just talked to an HVAC cert. friend and he explained some shit so through the wall it goes. would love a mini split but thats hella dough.


----------



## whiteflour (May 9, 2010)

If you don't want to hack into the unit you could get a plugin thermostat. Basically it's a thermostat with a receptacle outlet so you just set the unit so it is always ON then control it via the outlet. I just picked up one myself to control my vortex fan. It was an TMP-DNe and has both heat/cooling options with day and night temperature settings. Amazon has a simlar device for about $35.


----------



## oldmustang (May 9, 2010)

masscom25 said:


> No! Not possible! I am an HVAC/R Technician and everything about putting a window shaker completely inside the room is a very, very, bad idea. Air conditioning works by moving heat from one place (like inside your house) to somewhere else (outside your house). Thats why it is necessary to have the condensor coil part of the machine hanging outside your window aside from the fact that it is also going to produce a ton of condensation. When its running it can easily produce a couple gallons of water per hour. Where would all that water go? All over the place is the answer. If the back part of that machine isn't hanging outdoors it won't be cooling anything. You will have cold air coming from the front of the machine and hot air blowing out of the back so you will literally be heating and cooling your grow room at the same time. The two will just offset each other and the only thing you will accomplish is a higher power bill.If you need to cool your room and can't use a window unit you need to purchase whats called a "ductless mini-split". Google it and you will see what I'm talking about. Just trying to help. Trust me! Don't use a window shaker if you can't vent it through a window or wall.


 
I've got a 5k BTU unit in my grow room and exhausting out thru the attic and it cools just fine. built 2 enclosures to seperate intake and exhaust out of foil backed insulation and duct work. 6" duct fan pulling from the attic and utility fan feeding thru the scrubber after pulling thru 2 600w hps. maintains mid 70's during the day and low 60's lites out.


----------



## oldmustang (May 9, 2010)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=95491

this is the model I used and after a few tweaks it's working fine.


----------



## kpw555 (May 9, 2010)

oldmustang said:


> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=95491
> 
> this is the model I used and after a few tweaks it's working fine.


+rep for rocking AC diagrams and info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

